# what feeds?



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

hi everyone! just after some advice i feed my four 4" rbs mainly spearing stint and a goldfish every fortnight i bought some rainbow trout from supermarket last week cut it and froze it of which they seem to like but what else can i buy an freeze from supermarket ie;chicken fillets?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I use smelt, beefheart, squid, and shrimp. You can pretty much feed any frozen fish. If you are going to feed chicken, feed chicken breast.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Beefhearts, salmon fillets they like the salmon a lot. Shrimp!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Pollack fillets, shrimp cooked or raw i get the de-shelled ones. Lean stewing beef and the occaisinal fresh caught pan fish


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

MY fishes staple diet persists of. Beef Heart, brine shrimp, krill, blood worms, and feeders.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

check out my beefheart recipe in the tutorial section


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I mostly use beefheart and feeders (Plattys, Guppys, Swordtails and Mollies)!

... and live fresh water shrimp from time to time!


----------

